# Yeah...Do As I Say....Not As I Do



## win231 (Dec 1, 2020)

And they wonder why we don't believe them.
https://www.foxla.com/news/la-count...rant-hours-after-voting-to-ban-outdoor-dining


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 1, 2020)

A politician is hypocritical? I’m shocked! Shocked!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> And they wonder why we don't believe them.
> https://www.foxla.com/news/la-count...rant-hours-after-voting-to-ban-outdoor-dining


Precisely.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

What a way to lead by example, eh?!


----------



## asp3 (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm ashamed to say the fish stinks from the head.  I'm sure many have heard about our governor's French Laundry dinner.  It has forever changed my opinion of him.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm ashamed to say the fish stinks from the head.  I'm sure many have heard about our governor's French Laundry dinner.  It has forever changed my opinion of him.


I would not want my career or who I am to be forever judged by a single regrettable, foolish act.  

Overall I think Newsom has governed the pandemic admirably despite his lapse in judgment during a private evening.


----------



## needshave (Dec 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm ashamed to say the fish stinks from the head.  I'm sure many have heard about our governor's French Laundry dinner.  It has forever changed my opinion of him.


Ok, I guess I will need to research a "French Laundry Dinner".


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm ashamed to say the fish stinks from the head.  I'm sure many have heard about our governor's French Laundry dinner.  It has forever changed my opinion of him.


Perhaps they think we'll never find out about it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

Reminds me of when Christie was our governor and closed the beaches to the public then was photographed chillin' on the beach in a chaise. Well, I guess he didn't consider himself part of the public. Some politicians do think they are above the law and set poor examples.  SMH!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 1, 2020)

Kimberly Guilfoyle was Governor Newsom's first wife.  Enough said, IMO.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2020)

I was reminded of a chief of security who had a loaded gun in his luggage while trying to board a plane.  Felony conviction & huge fine - for everyone else.
Our police chief at the time - William Bratton (who was a friend of his) justified it by saying "Well, Mr. Miller works very hard & keeps long hours."  Uh.....right, idiot chief......_and no one else works hard & keeps long hours?_
https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2004-sep-24-me-miller24-story.html


----------



## Jules (Dec 1, 2020)

Technically it wasn’t illegal since the order didn’t go into effect until the next day.  She definitely wasn’t practicing what she preached or leading by example.  Inexcusable.

There‘re have been lots of politicians just like her.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Kimberly Guilfoyle was Governor Newsom's first wife.  Enough said, IMO.


Good grief.  They divorced 14 years ago.  Talk about cancel culture - what a rough crowd this is.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 1, 2020)

I was joking @StarSong.  I do wonder, though, about her power to mesmerize!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 1, 2020)

needshave said:


> Ok, I guess I will need to research a "French Laundry Dinner".


Its a restaurant.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Its a restaurant.


With three Michelin stars.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I would not want my career or who I am to be forever judged by a single regrettable, foolish act.
> 
> Overall I think Newsom has governed the pandemic admirably despite his lapse in judgment during a private evening.



I would generally agree but I think this was enough of a leadership gaff to really change my opinion of him.  I do agree that he has done a lot of good things when dealing with the pandemic and hasn't been shy to make difficult decisions.


----------

